# First out of state trip



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i actually just flew from new orleans to denver then after the snow denver to L.A. It cost me $25 each flight for the snowboard bag as it was just considered a bag. That was with United and frontier was $20 per bag so i can't speak for other airlines. I know southwest doesn't charge for luggage but may have a charge for snowboard/skis etc.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply..
Did you have anything else in the bag with your board?


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am flying united


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Any time that I have flown, a board bag was just considered a bag. I have a pretty big bag and have fit 2 boards, boots, and most of my clothes for a week in the bag. If you're under 50 lbs, then it should be the regular bag rate of 25 bucks or whatever the rate is. I usually throw the bag on my bathroom scale just to be sure I'm good. I've had some attendants let a 65 lb bag slide-on by, and I have had others try to charge me extra for a 52lb bag (that's ok, I'll just take a few things out.)


I thought you traveled somewhere, last year? Where are you heading?


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Last year my wife and I went to okemo in Vermont and we just drove because I live in VA. This is are 3 year snowboarding and we never had a honeymoon so we are going to keystone for 2 weeks..

We are going to hit up breckingridge and A-basin also. I told her it figures are luck that the places are not even all the way yet...lol. I figure it still will be better then anything we have rode. We started 3 years ago and just are crazy about it now. It's all we think or talk about...lol


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I had 2 boards 2 pairs of boots my outerwear and goggles etc I always putt bindings in a bag surrounded by clothes so they won't get busted up, I'm fairly certain that it was under 50lbs.


----------



## cmo (Jan 13, 2010)

I flew united no problem with a board bag loaded down with all my gear last year. Worst you should get hit with is the standard bag fee.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

With delta the snowboard bag doesn't count extra. If you have a delta CC you don't pay bag fees either. Just make sure its under 50


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I work for Jetblue in NY. I can tell you our rules exactly. We allow one free bag. Additional bag rules are below. Also is the rules for oversized baggage



> Additional bags
> 
> If you’ll be carrying additional bags, there is a $35* fee for checking a second bag and a $75 fee for a third bag**. All checked bags must not exceed 62 inches (157.48 centimeters) in overall dimensions (length + width + height) and cannot exceed 50 pounds (22.73 kilos).
> Overweight, oversized or excess baggage
> ...


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I will just have to put my stuff in it and check it with my bathroom scale and make sure I a below 50. I wanted to take 2 boards but I guess I will have to see how much that weighs... If I could get 2 boards and my boots in it and be under 50 I will be stoked.. I can put the rest of my stuff in another bag which I don't mind paying the extra bag fee as long as I don't get popped for my board bag being oversized and over weight. Worse case I will just be taking the T-RICE with me...


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

dude i can pretty much guarantee that 2 boards and 2 pairs of boots will be under 50lbs


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

It should... I will check it later but I think I will be good.


----------

